# Google Backup and Sync



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with this software, please?

I have recently installed it and set it up, but some strange things have happened. First of all, I noticed that suddenly, some of my photo folders were empty. Secondly, I noticed that instead of a green check mark (indicating that backup had completed) on individual photos, on some there was a red X. I believe that this indicates that backup was not completed, but the backup photo was in Google Drive. Thirdly, every time I go to the Bin in Google Drive, I find deleted photos (that I have not deleted) and activity advice that I had been deleting photos, even at a time that the PC is not running.

I'm starting to think that this Google product is dangerously flawed and not worth the trouble, probably a good example of something being too good to be true.

Rob.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Sounds like someone else might have access to your Google Drive account. Might try changing your password.


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, that would explain some of the symptoms so I have changed the password. Lets see what happens now.

Rob.


----------



## MYSUPPORT (Aug 9, 2017)

How do you set your files are deleted? See Google backup photos and videos article, it may help. https://support.google.com/photos/a...5-2027804576&p=filesizes&hl=en&rd=1#filesizes


----------



## Crossy (May 12, 2008)

I noticed that the folders in my 'Pictures' location were empty.


----------

